# Brake and battery light lit/ ticking dash sound



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

A couple nights ago i noticed that my battery and brake lights were both lit up in the dash and there was a ticking/buzzing noise from the fuse panel on the inside of the dash that seemed somewhat consistant with the lights on the dash. I drove the car for a little bit, then stopped at a friends house. When I went to leave the dash lights were still lit, but on my way home my headlights began to get dim, my interior lights got very dim, my winsheild wipers began gettin very slow, and my radio shut off. I immidiatly thought of the alternator and I still do. I have searched and searched and searched, and most people are positive that it is the alternator. The only reason I am just a little bit skeptical is beacause someone who had that same ticking buzzing sound said that when they replaced there alternator the lights never went out and problem wasnt fixed. But everyone I have seen while searching who have replaced the alternator and said it did the trick, have not mentioned anything about this ticking noise. Maybe someone who has more knoledge of this problem or noise could give me some more information. All would be very appriciated, thanks guys.


----------



## robzero (Nov 12, 2006)

your problem really sounds like it has to be the alternator. i'm experiencing the same symptoms, but my lights/radio never died on me. in my case, i'm thinking it's the alternator's wire harness.

but if you want to be sure, head to an auto parts place like autozone/murray's to have a free alternator and battery check done. 

good luck


----------



## GhOst518 (Nov 11, 2006)

Mines been doing the same thing ever since i bought it nov. 1st and took it to advance auto to test it and it was the alternator... about to die.... and if its not to bad turn off what ever draws current like radio, defroster, etc for a minute and the light will go out for a while


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Just have your alternator tested if you really don't think that might be the issue. It's free and it's a sure way to confim if it's the culprit.


----------



## SER_98 (Sep 19, 2005)

i'm having the same problem but i dont think its my alternator because i don't loose power and the wiper are running normally. Since i got those 2 lights, i dont have drl anymore.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

SER_98 said:


> i'm having the same problem but i dont think its my alternator because i don't loose power and the wiper are running normally. Since i got those 2 lights, i dont have drl anymore.


brake and battery light is definitely the alternator dying... I had the same problem and its just a common wiring mis-design that both come on when only the battery light should. I'm not sure about the buzzing relay, but alternator would definitely be a starting point.


----------



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

yep, it was the alternator, put in a new one and the lights went out and everything was back to normal.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Pardon my lack of technical terminology, but there's a device in the alternator that keeps the current going one way. When this blows, your alternator keeps charging but your current goes both ways, brake and battery light comes on and you get a buzzing/ticking sound under the dash on the left hand side. Your battery will eventually die, but the first time it happens you don't think it's your alternator because everything doesn't die out like it would if your alternator stopped charging.
Nice thing is, alternators are really not that hard to swap!


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

nissannx said:


> Pardon my lack of technical terminology, but there's a device in the alternator that keeps the current going one way. When this blows, your alternator keeps charging but your current goes both ways, brake and battery light comes on and you get a buzzing/ticking sound under the dash on the left hand side. Your battery will eventually die, but the first time it happens you don't think it's your alternator because everything doesn't die out like it would if your alternator stopped charging.
> Nice thing is, alternators are really not that hard to swap!


The diode?

It sounds plausible that that could be the cause, however I haven't experienced it first hand, when my alternator went up, the regulator died.


----------

